# Does Something Wicked This Way Come?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Remember that moment when you first started thinking about prepping? When suddenly those threats seemed _so real and so imminent_? A little time passes and you gain some perspective, then things stop seeming quite so extreme and you settle into a good rhythm.

I would say I'm a pretty down to earth person, prone to nervousness about some things but above all, rational.

The last few days in particular, I'm starting to feel an increasing sense of urgency, reminiscent of those first few weeks. I can't pinpoint any specific reason, personal or worldly, I just feel like things are _serious right now_.

It's like when the kids are doing something in another room and my Momdar starts going off.

I wholeheartedly embrace and try to live Matthew 6:25:

"That is why I tell you not to worry about everyday life-whether you have enough food and drink, or enough clothes to wear. Isn't life more than food, and your body more than clothing?"

But gosh, I'm feeling twitchy lately!

Anyone else?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Surely the Second Coming is at hand...And what rough beast, its hour come round at last, Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?" -Yeats


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My father is by no means a nervous Nellie. At 87 and having survived Korea and Vietnam, he isn't easily rattled. 

He's feeling uneasy, and my prepping doesn't seem so crazy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been toying with the idea that China wants Kim to EMP us while they play the hapless fools.
Then... invasion.

Maybe I've been watching Red Dawn too much.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

even my libtard family members are getting nervous, watching the idiot talking heads and demorat leaders going insane on TV. Hasn't motivated them to start storing anything though but, at least they're talking about it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> even my libtard family members are getting nervous, watching the idiot talking heads and demorat leaders going insane on TV. Hasn't motivated them to start storing anything though but, at least they're talking about it.


I hope they have time to get beyond the talking and on to the doing.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

If CNN comes on and tells you China is sending 1 million dignitaries to the U.S. and for you to not be concerned...
You may not want to believe them.

We are due for a terrorist attack though.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've always been a little "twitchy" myself. In fact, over the last year I went to a therapist to discuss anxiety and PTSD.

I, too, thought I was doing everything right. Like taking my paycheck home and not to a tavern, paying my insurance, checking my tires' air pressure and making sure my CCW pistol was clean.

However, a "world at war" is going to be too much for a level headed guy and a crate of MREs. The very fabric of our Republic is under attack, and not just from illegal aliens but from our own people.

I just read in my daily devotional that Christ recommends we spend time with Him and not get involved with petty chores. About mid-day I go to the coffee shop, read a book, and just unwind in the day. It helps. We cannot make good choices in a panic, so it's urgent we get used to calming ourselves.

I go to the gym daily, and it's amazing what burning off some cortisol can do for the mind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would say, as I look around today's world, one should have reason to be "twitchy"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Have you been watching/reading the News a lot lately? Not saying today's world isn't a tumultuous place but the media does try to whip everyone into a frenzy with alarmist headlines and a poor excuse for journalism.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Im going to a gunshow this weekend and while I was thinking of getting a new gun I may end up just stocking up on ammo, mags, cleaning supplies, books, plus any odd and ends I can find. I am starting to exercise again and getting in shape as well as eating better. Now I try to keep a level head, but I do feel things may start to get dicey in the US in the next few years if not months. Personally it seems like everyone is losing their goddamn mind, you have racial tensions increasing, rising in recruitment for communist organisations, islamic terror attacks occurring more frequently in Europe, media that is constantly bending the truth if not outright lying, a presidents staff who cant get their shit together, and last but not least a dictator of a foreign regime who may very well lead us into WW3. I advise everyone stay smart and not panic buy, but start organizing better. Get in shape, keep your weapons clean and well oiled, start a greenhouse (one of my projects this fall), learn a trade or valuable skill. Stay safe and remember to be ready for a potential shit storm.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

9/11 was a game changer for me, always hunted, fished, and camped before that, but after, it all took on new meaning , and since the Obama administration it again took on more meaning, its seems the threat to our way of life is now foreign and domestic. Prepping has become a very important part of my life, everyday, with the elevated threat of a nuclear exchange whether it's an emp or a direct hit, is a heightened concern for me, one of my biggest concerns is all the people that bury their heads in the sand and live in denial, they are the direct threat after the flash, I remember the duck and cover drills in grade school, knowing now it was a false sense of security, prepping today is real and makes good sense.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

indie said:


> Anyone else?


Yep, worse than normal. To me, it is brought on by the HUGE egos of leaders such as Trump, Putin, Rodrigo Duterte & Kim Jong-un. I'm scared they will make a decision based upon how it makes them look as opposed to what is best for their people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't remember a time we have had so many different situations facing this country. We are facing enemies both foreign and domestic. Add to that we are having a series of moderate earthquakes from CA to Yellowstone to Kansas. I feel all it will take is one big event that could very well trigger a domino effect.

Many financial experts are saying it's just a matter of time before we face an unprecedented financial collapse. It's not a matter of if but when.

CA wants to secede and be a Chinese ally/vassal state.

9 states want to secede over global warming.

13 states have been working behind the scenes setting things up so they will be able to secede with minimal issues if they need to.

11 states are on the verge of bankruptcy to varying degrees.

Groups like BLM and Antifa want to turn this country into a socialist state. They appear to have independent funding too. 

Other groups want to do away with our borders, become part of a global community. There has been talk for years about the USA, Canada and Mexico merging and becoming the North American Union with a single currency and economy.

Both Russia and China would love nothing more than for us to be knocked out of our Super Power status.

NK and Iran have threatened us with an EMP.

Radical islamist want to fly the isis flag over the White House. This was stated openly by CAIR. Since 9/11 there have been a number of small attacks. Expect them to get bigger.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That uneasiness internal alert started when O'thigger started to show his true colors (no pun intended). 

When month after month you see things done not the American way, you consciously or subconsciously are effected.

The "hair standing up on back of neck" syndrome, sometimes you can't identify it, but it is there.

For eight years, O'thigger allowed the world to position themselves in an advantageous position to harm us.

Now the fruits of that betrayal are beginning to become active. 

Before WW2 started, we had over three years to mobilize our industry and begin a military buildup.

FDR knew it was coming and worked behind the scenes to prepare us for it.

Back then we had the industrial might to do it, and the people willing to participate, true Americans.

Even if the masses today were willing (not), the industrial capacity is only 30% of 1939 era.

Most of that industrial capacity now resides in China and Mexico, pushed there by a traitorous gaggle of politicians.

Far to much of what remains is enslaved to computers, an Achilles heel as they stand. 

Things are coming to a head, a war seems inevitable at this point.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Time grows short I fear, and me, not having nearly prepared enough.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think it's a matter of if, but when the SHTF, that's the world we live in today. You either prepare or be crow food.....


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Interesting times Indie, domestic and foreign. Departing from reality from a man who believes "he" gave birth this week to a baby boy (Transgender), State and Federal deficit while whoring out this nation for power, Globalist, Fiat currency and record wall street numbers, Germany enslaving Europe's future and Porky playing with missiles in NOKO.

What gets me really twitchy is war technology. Drones/Space platform to be specific. Traditional standing Armies/Navies will become a thing of the past or just for show. Once this technology becomes automated (Hands off with AI) we preppers will have a very new threat with limited recourse for a entity that has bad intentions.

I am glad that I am in my 50's. In no way would I want to to be born in 2017. Not trying to be a doomsday sky is falling kinda guy but if we can screw up a Constitution and turn it into a weapon against its own citizens in less than 300 years imagine what the next 300 years will bring?

Humans are one **cked up species and psychotic is a mild term when I read world history and looking around me each day. Sometimes I ask myself if what I am doing as a prepper futile? Who knows but I do know I cant sit by and do nothing to protect my family.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Back then we had the industrial might to do it, and the people willing to participate, true Americans.
> 
> Even if the masses today were willing (not), the industrial capacity is only 30% of 1939 era.
> 
> ...


IMO, that is exactly the reason there will not be war between superpowers. We are all too interconnected by global trade & the global economy. We can't survive economically without them & they can't without us. That is why you no longer have these world wars anymore... just regional conflicts. The big boys can't afford to fight each other. Russia's faltering economy is propped up by the sale of oil to Europe. What do you think would happen in China if all of a sudden they had many millions of workers with no jobs because of war with the US? These workers are no longer poor & uneducated peasants. As you state, the US makes & grows very little anymore but purchases from others.

Since North Korea is not part of any economy, much less global, they are to be feared.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I've been toying with the idea that China wants Kim to EMP us while they play the hapless fools.
> Then... invasion.
> 
> Maybe I've been watching Red Dawn too much.


Don't feel bad, it has crossed my mind as well. It's to easy to accomplish and it is part of China, Russia, Iran and NK's war plans.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

It's funny I read this thread this morning. And it hit the nail right on the head me and the wife were sitting outside last night enjoying a nice evening and she said she has been feeling really uneasy the last week or so and I have to admit so I'm I. I kind of figured it was your guises fault LOL.


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Have you been watching/reading the News a lot lately? Not saying today's world isn't a tumultuous place but the media does try to whip everyone into a frenzy with alarmist headlines and a poor excuse for journalism.


Oh, don't get me started on the media. Even the "trustworthy" outlets are nothing more than a bunch of fearmongering gossip rags whose only goal is advertising revenue. Truth stopped having any meaning in the media long ago.

But to answer your question :vs_laugh: not any more than usual.

I don't typically get too worked up about world events.  I mean, every generation since Paul the apostle was sure this was the generation Jesus was coming and the world had already gone to hell so it _had_ to end now. Yet here we are. But something feels different right now.

Even just a few days ago I was talking to someone and saying I thought we had closer to the end of Trump's current term before things got really haywire. At least from a civil war perspective, that feels right but I have had a deep sense of peace for several months, that things are going to stay on an even keel. Not now, though.

I did have a dream yesterday morning that woke me up. It felt like a God dream. I think that was part of it. I'm debating starting a thread about it. It's one of those dreams that haunts you; it's still getting to me.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Guess I'm in that first two week stage. 
Though I started prepping 4 weeks ago. Maybe 5 I'm losing count.
We were going to try and stay on a simple budget. $50 a week
is what I thought I could afford. It was suppose to help me
feel better about being prepared. We've bought some food. 
A water filtration. We took from savings though to buy a 
rifle. We are planning on taking from savings again to buy a
hand gun. If its in stock it will be this weekend. I still feel uneasy
about our future.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been nervous about the current situation(s)..not for me because if shtf happens,my immunosuppressives will only last 6 months (unless I enact plan 'B') but I worry for my wonderful wife and our baby dog.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stockton said:


> Guess I'm in that first two week stage.
> Though I started prepping 4 weeks ago. Maybe 5 I'm losing count.
> We were going to try and stay on a simple budget. $50 a week
> is what I thought I could afford. It was suppose to help me
> ...


The way I figure it, you'll never go wrong spending extra money on food as long as you buy food you already eat and just rotate it through your normal stocks. I look at it as an investment against future inflation. Buy what you can afford now and you spend less on food for later. No one ever looks back and says, "Man, I wish I hadn't bought that extra 20# of rice!"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Oh, don't get me started on the media. Even the "trustworthy" outlets are nothing more than a bunch of fearmongering gossip rags whose only goal is advertising revenue. Truth stopped having any meaning in the media long ago.
> 
> But to answer your question :vs_laugh: not any more than usual.
> 
> ...


Young lady, trot right over to the prophesy subforum and share that dream!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Young lady, trot right over to the prophesy subforum and share that dream!


But isn't that subforum in the ladies only sub sub forum?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> But isn't that subforum in the ladies only sub sub forum?


I believe you're referring to the subsection entitled, "Who I Predict Will Die in the First PMS Cycle Post SHTF." :vs_box:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Funny how so many of us find dread, start to worry and then wonder if this is a sign or pronouncement from God.

I'll be honest with you, I want off this rock. I see nothing but cities that look like scenes from HALO. When the English baby got sick, I asked my Guardian Angel if I could take his place.

Perhaps God took him as a "first fruit" to protect him.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Something Wicked is Always Coming...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

NKAWTG said:


> Something Wicked is Always Coming...


Agreed. But a threat mano-a-mano can always be settled with a 1911 and a few slugs. But when I think of "evil," I think of the demented plan behind it.

For example, many forums refer to Hillary as "Hitlery." And truth be told, I think she would have started the Fourth Reich. She would have used The Bill of Rights to wrap up those 57 waffles she eats daily to make her calves so pudgy.

I keep seeing her starring in Rod Serling's "The Obsolete Man." That's what I mean by evil.

Sammy Gravano wanted out of the mob, but he knew he'd be hunted. So he took a tablet and wrote down the names of the people he'd have to kill to get free. (Personally, I thought that was a good and practical plan--looking over your shoulder is no life). But when he got to over 20 names he realized it just wasn't going to work.

So when I think of true evil, I think of myself with a yellow legal pad, a Kimber 1911, a pen and midnight oil...


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I keep seeing her starring in Rod Serling's "The Obsolete Man." That's what I mean by evil.


That was an outstanding episode.
Burgess Meredith was perfect in his role.

That invokes George Bernard Shaw's solution:


> You must all know half a dozen people at least who are no use in this world; who are more trouble than they are worth. Just put them there, and say, now sir or madam, now will you be kind enough to justify your existence? If you can't justify your existence; if you're not pulling your weight in the social boat; if you're not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little more, then clearly we cannot use the big organisation of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive, because your life does not benefit us, and it can't be of very much use to yourself


Or This:


> The notion that persons should be safe from extermination as long as they do not commit willful murder, or levy war against the Crown, or kidnap, or throw vitriol, is not only to limit social responsibility unnecessarily, and to privilege the large range of intolerable misconduct that lies outside them, but to divert attention from the essential justification for extermination, which is always incorrigible social incompatibility and nothing else.


These people still exist today, known as Fabian Socialists.
George Soros is an alumnus.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

We will be hit hard soon (Think Tet 68 )


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not afraid. I don't believe God wants us to be afraid. This kind of worry and fear comes from the devil, not from God. Perfect love casts out all fear. God is good and in the end I know good will triumph over evil. But I do agree that something very bad is coming sooner rather than later. So, I'm stepping up my preps and will trust God with the rest; with whatever is laking.

Edit to add: and I'm so grateful for this forum that keeps me motivated to continue getting ready as best I can!!!


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Awhile back I was reading an article that I no longer even remember what it was about. But in the article it had exerts from diaries written during the great depression. 
People them talked very much like people now. The country is going to hell in a hand basket. The government is failing us. Something bad is coming. Etc...Etc...
It's all about perspective. We are so inundated with news today it's overwhelming, especially if it's bad news.
In the movie "Men in Black" Tommie Lee Jones had it about right. And I paraphrase... There is always a death star or death Ray about to destroy the Earth.
So my point is, there's good and bad in everything. Look to the good and do what you can to prepare for the bad. And live life...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I've been toying with the idea that China wants Kim to EMP us while they play the hapless fools.
> Then... invasion.
> 
> Maybe I've been watching Red Dawn too much.


This sounds frightening familiar ...... the book One Second After tells the tale of a EMP attack on the US and China moving in under a humanitarian disguise and taking over the Western US. Many of us here have read this book.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Does something wicked this way come? I have seen little to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NO WORRIES.. a 7 year peace treaty will be confirmed with many and we will all be saying PEACE AND SAFETY...............................................................................................................


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I've felt "twitchy" for awhile now. Maybe Harvey didn't help but it was also before that. A terrorist attack on a large scale has been my concern but lately it's been an EMP. I can't imagine it but it's on my mind. Thinking about life with out electricity or cars, etc and what is needed. The winter (as much as we have one on the Texas coast) will be dedicated to improving my preps with an eye toward no electric.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'm not afraid. I don't believe God wants us to be afraid. This kind of worry and fear comes from the devil, not from God. Perfect love casts out all fear. God is good and in the end I know good will triumph over evil. But I do agree that something very bad is coming sooner rather than later. So, I'm stepping up my preps and will trust God with the rest; with whatever is laking.
> 
> Edit to add: and I'm so grateful for this forum that keeps me motivated to continue getting ready as best I can!!!


God wants us to be afraid?
were the apostles afraid? almost all of the died horribly some worse than others, the one that stands out is Stephan as he was being stoned he looked up to the heavens and smiled. My point is this- your going to send me to God, I get to be with God everyday for ever, were do I sign up? Now I don't mean just lay down a give up, no sir / ma'am but do not be afraid or terrified for your God is always with you.


----------

